
32blit: Retro-inspired handheld with open-source firmware - glenscott1
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pimoroni/32blit-retro-inspired-handheld-with-open-source-fi
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19908196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19908196)

